# Cryotherapy and ability to get pregnant/carry a pregnancy



## jessiecat

Has anyone else had this procedure done? Do you think it interfered with your ability to get pregnant or carry a pregnancy to term? 
I'm 36 years old and had the procedure a couple of years ago. I've had normal pap smears since. I've never had children and will be trying to get pregnant after my wedding in Fall 2014.


----------



## Nikko88

I'm in a similar boat. I underwent cryotherapy a little over 2 years ago. My doctor assured me that it shouldn't affect pregnancy after that amount of time. Cycle 3 and still trying, so I don't know how it might affect my fertility. In theory, it shouldn't. As long as the cervix (which is what I had done) has healed, it also shouldn't impact pregnancy. 

Fingers crossed.


----------



## Katie Potatie

Hi ladies, I've responded to this question a couple of times on BnB, as it does come up from time to time with women who have had cryosurgery and are concerned about it. 

I had cryo done years ago and when I started trying to conceive my first child, my doctor told me that the only real concern with TTC is, depending on how many abnormal cells were removed from your cervix (how much area was affected), it can reduce the amount of CM that your cervix produces. And obviously, CM is important to get the swimmers up where they need to go! My doctor advised me to take Mucinex pills because it will increase your natural cervical mucus, and of course you will read of many other things you can do naturally to increase it, as well.

In my case, where the cryo was performed, it was near the opening of my cervix and when it healed, it slightly tightened that opening, so my doctor had some concern that it may also hinder getting the swimmers up past the cervix, with that "entrance" being a little tighter than normal. 

However, I'm happy to report that I conceived, had a very healthy pregnancy, and a very healthy delivery just using Mucinex for the CM and good old-fashioned BD.

Of course, it's still something you want to run past your doctors! Best of luck to you!


----------



## felcity 45

Gosh, this is something I hadn't even thought about.:wacko:
When I had my first child I had a smear done at the 6wk check and it came back abnormal so was told I would need this procedure done as it was too advanced. They took a fair bit and I do remember asking whether it would affect my abilities to have another child and was assured it wouldn't, and It didn't I conceived my son 2 months later!! much to the annoyance of the midwife who told me I should have waited at least 6 months (no one told me this at the time) apart from a bleed at 6wks he was fine and I had a very easy vaginal delivery. 
Makes me wonder if it affects anything now or whether it is just age that has changed my CM. :blush:


----------

